# Picture Frame Router Bits...



## zipmac22 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone recommend any router bits sets that can be used for making picture frames. I know that there are many picture frame router bit sets out there, but would be interested in what others are using.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

take a look here...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This is one that I know of. 6 PC Molding and Picture frame Router Bit Set ½'' Shank - 81-006PF | Elite Tools

If you look carefully at most frames, you can break the profile down into individual profiles that usually fall into the categories of beads, coves, and maybe an ogee. Pretty much along the lines of what Stick is providing a link to.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here are several links. Don't forget that you can not only use the bits shown, but you can also glue on strips with beads and coves. And I've found some great little strips of shaped borders 1/2 to 3/4 wide, cut a groove and glue in patterns to embelish the frame. Frame making is a very creative process. I recently made a frame that was dark wood with a pale strip laid in around the inside edge that was finished using a stain similar in color to the painting itself (picture below).

https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_cornice_molding.html

Freud's Picture Frame Sets

https://www.amazon.com/Yonico-18322-Complete-Picture-Making/dp/B00KZM37XA

8-Pc. Prof. Picture Frame Router Bit Set - General Purpose Router Bit Sets - Carbide Router Bits - Router Bits & Sets - Routing

My wife is a painter so i am a frame maker. Best thing I've done to make great frames is to buy a Grizzly miter trimmer, which produces perfect 45 degree corners. I have also determined that once you cut the frame, you need to assemble it before the released tension in the pieces cause a twist.

One other thing, if you are going to frame paintings on stretchers, and you're going to make your own materials, be sure to allow extra thickness for the rabbet in which the canvas is held. You probably need a minimum starting thickness of 1.25 to 2 inches. Frames are not necessarily cheap to build, particularly of hard woods.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oops, forgot to include the picture of the Miter Trimmer. I conider it a must for frames. No frame shop is without this or a similar miter trimmer. Cost is $175. Be careful of the blade, sharp is an understatement. You cut a rough 45, about 1/8th over length, then trim off 1/16th. You can get a support that has a stop on it to assure matching length pieces. It also cuts a perfect 90. The cut leaves a glassy smooth surface. This basic tool has remained largely the same since the 1880s.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I bought this 10pc set and found it very handy, just now it seems its out of stock so many buy it, I also was very impressed with the bits as the cut very nicely . N


Router Bit Sets :: Molding Sets


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@Desertrat Tom

Since we're talking about picture frames so kind of on topic, I need some advice on framing a tapestry that my mother made for me. I had it professionally stretched and mounted, but kind of choked on the quote to frame it. Plus I've made picture frames before. However, I can't find any information about the technique of framing something like this. I'm assuming that I need to have glass in the front to protect it from dust, etc. and wondering if I need to also put the brown paper on the back (actually attached to the back of the stretcher). My thought was to take some wood lath (paint it black maybe) and attach it, on the flat, along the outside of the stretcher with a projection on the "picture side", thinking that this would give me a gap between the back of the glass and the face of the picture. Does this sound like a reasonable way to go or is there a better way? I was also told not to go with a "big" frame, but make it narrow so as not to take away from the picture. Appreciate any advice you can provide.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Welcome, N/a to the RouterForums where opinions abound and the whole range of experience, from weekend hobbyist to career woodworkers, are welcomed.

Here is a link to one set of picture frame/mirror frame router bits: Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the community Zip....

i used to do ALOT of picture frames, more by default than desire *L*. A good standard router bit set can offer an unlimited number of profiles if you care to experiment. Take into consideration the width of the frames your looking to make. For wider frames, you might consider taller profile bits. Makes it alot easier/quicker. Keep it basic at first. Focus more on how you join the corners (miter/spline/lap joint etc.) and how to get a seamless joint. Which is way more difficult than it sounds. The more complex the profile the more work in bringing it all together. Also consider what your framing. Don't let the frame take away from the picture/painting etc.. Let the frame compliment the focal point. There are times when a simple easy to build frame does more to compliment the picture etc. than something ornate. 

Tom's link above to the Eagle America bits is a good source for both standard bits and sets. The profile set he shows is a good one. and the stepped rabbet is a must have if you do alot of frames IMHO... Cherryville Chucks link looks to be another good one. 

You can develop a great skillset building frames. Enjoy the ride!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Zip.


----------

